How can I get healthy and clear skin? - juanayoung
======
sesteel
I am not sure the following advice will help, but it has helped my teenage
daughter.

What helped me the most when I was a teenager was to discover that not washing
my face frequently reduced facial acne. As gross as this may sound, I used oil
and manually scrapped my facial skin clean when needed. Later on, I learned
this was a common practice by Greeks and Romans.

I found this article for you: [https://medium.com/@plumeriatiki/ancient-
masters-of-healthy-...](https://medium.com/@plumeriatiki/ancient-masters-of-
healthy-skin-b0e87d1511ed)

------
mhkool
Acne is a symptom and treating the symptom may have some effect... but of
course it is a far better idea to find the cause and treat the cause. There
are very few doctors who do this, but if you want to find the cause(s) then
you need to find a doctor of functional medicine. I suggest that you start
your search here: [https://drhyman.com](https://drhyman.com) and
[https://draxe.com](https://draxe.com).

------
flatfilefan
Also check if it’s something that you eat that is causing the distress. For
instance try to completely exclude black chocolate for two weeks from your
diet.

